# Spraying Shadow Chrome



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anybody here painted shadow chrome? It's something I haven't sprayed before but would like to have a go at as I have had a few requests. I'm trying to replicate the BMW CSL wheel finish. My standox scheme has given me a colour code A56 Chrome Shadow which looks about right on Google photos.



How is it applied? Do I do a 2k gloss and then clear primer / adhesion promoter then start with thin layers of this? Or is there a dedicated chrome shadow paint etc? Also , does anybody know where I can get a clear primer from? All I can find is plastic adhesion promoter. Cheers all


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've used a similar product on the Lechler paint scheme. The product is called Sparkling Glass and replicates a chrome effect. It's a solvent product that you use neat from the tin. Basically you paint either a silver metallic or solid black basecoat, depending on what chrome effect you want, and lacquer as you would if you were painting a normal wheel.The colour basecoat enhances the chrome effect, loosely similar to how it effects a candy. Once dried apply the sparkling glass in very light coats until the desired effect is achieved and then lacquer. I've used it ontop of water based and solvent basecoat. It's also best to wind the fluid tip near enough right in. I've used it to repair diamond cut alloys, Audi dark chrome alloys, Audi S model mirror covers and other custom work to good effect. It's not always perfect but definitely good enough if used properly. Not cheap either around £65 a litre.

Sutty.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

You're the man Sutty! Cheers! I'm going to have a go in the week and will upload photos. Cheers!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Look forward to seeing it m ate! Glad I could help you out 

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Is there much difference sutty with silver under coat and black undercoat ? We have been asked so many times to repair polished chrome alloys and had to turn these jobs down as couldnt get near to matching it ? Is it passible on wheels like the merc amg wheels with polished face ? 
Cheers - carl


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Silver, I particularly like a coarse metallic, gives it the bright shiny effect you expect with chrome where as black makes it nice and dark. It's really somthing that you need to play around with as you can get a million different effects depending on how you apply it. How many coats etc. It takes a bit of getting used to to paint a matching set of alloys as it's easy to apply too much. Again its very similar to applying a tinted lacquer. 

Yes and no. Personally I don't like it for diamond cut wheels but maby that's because I see the process right through. I've repaired quite a few sets of those amg alloys and they turn out quite well. It works for blow ins but doing just one full wheel sticks out like a sore thumb. To me at least anyway. Customers have always been happy with the results but it was always stated it won't look exactly the same as the oem finish. I've refurbed wheels that have been on merc lease cars and not had any come backs belive it or not! 

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks bud good info mate,i would like to have a go with it,or i think mipa do a good one too on a set of 4 wheels as it wont be as critical,if you set the customer up as what your expectations are its half the battle


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's the best way. Get some and have a play around with it, see what it's capable of and what it takes to achieve desired finishes. If you do get some create a set of spray out cards with different numbers of coats on both silver and black. Makes matching colour sooooo much easier. I'm not a massive fan of it but it is pretty good stuff.

Sutty.


----------

